# U bora apartments business bay



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi
Been hunting for accom today and came across u bora apartments in business bay! Well impressed by the layout and gadgets in the rooms, price was 85-90k for a two bed with HUGE balconies! 

Anyone give me advise??personal experience or general info on the area

Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

My friend lives there. Apartments are great, finishings are good and the apartments even have a huge maid's room, but there is NOTHING except sand and one or two other buildings in the area. I think it is likely to remain like that for some time to come. You would struggle out there with no car. Taxis know the building so that's not a problem as long as there's not a shortage of taxis on a particular day. You have to kind of do a bit of a loop on the road getting in and out of there but it's not impossible. I don't think there's an agent's fee for these apartments.


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Ya that's what worries me is the surrounding area! I'm guessing it will b complete one day but we could be talking 2 years...! Thanks for the advise tho


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Personally speaking I think it will be a lot longer. The building in front will be finished but I can't see much being spent on infrastructure, landscaping, roads, etc in the foreseeable future but it really is a great building and I love the apartments. Never seen so many bathrooms in a two-bedroom apartment ever!


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

hey r u looking for flatmate?


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi there no sorry because my partner will be coming out with me


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

craignewcastle said:


> Hi
> Been hunting for accom today and came across u bora apartments in business bay! Well impressed by the layout and gadgets in the rooms, price was 85-90k for a two bed with HUGE balconies!
> 
> Anyone give me advise??personal experience or general info on the area
> ...


Hey - what agency was advertising these? I'm currently looking as well. Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

They are direct if you to the building. No fees.


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> They are direct if you to the building. No fees.


thanks


----------



## Genuinegrrl (Jul 2, 2011)

basc said:


> thanks


I live in Business bay- not UBora but near by and this has been my experience the last two months

1. Getting taxis is definitely an issue. It has made me late for work or to meet friends. Really annoying.

2. Not having a grocery store near by is also really annoying. There is a spinney's bt it's on the other side of BBay and as convenient as going to Waitrose in Dubai mall.

3. You have to go out for everything or have stuff delivered. Getting things delivered is fine. Just need patience to explain to drivers how to get to you.

The positives..

The apartment and amenities are great

Balcony is great and Burj K views are fantastic

Easy access to Sheikh Z and pretty

It's hard to tell how long things will take. I moved 10/1 and the Du and DEWA were centers have just opened across the street....

I like it but it's not for everyone


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

U bora want 10% deposit! So no fees but stiff u on the deposit they cash in! Reason is because the cooker is 5000 aed! Lovely apartments but horrendous area with no shops in the area which has put me off!


----------



## LongLiveDubai (Dec 1, 2011)

How much is the rent for a 3 bed at ubora? Did any one check?


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

LongLiveDubai said:


> How much is the rent for a 3 bed at ubora? Did any one check?


I don't know if they have 3 beds - when I went last week, they quoted me 60 or 65K (can't remember) for a 1 bed and 85 for a 2 bed. You can call into the building and someone from the developers sales office will show you around straight away (it's what I did).


----------



## Lajum (Aug 9, 2011)

craignewcastle said:


> Hi
> Been hunting for accom today and came across u bora apartments in business bay! Well impressed by the layout and gadgets in the rooms, price was 85-90k for a two bed with HUGE balconies!
> 
> Anyone give me advise??personal experience or general info on the area
> ...


Hi,
I've just moved to Business Bay as well, Executive tower tho, and its cool, the roads as being fixed and there usually is a couple of taxis just outside the car park most times. if not its easy to call for one. But it might not be for everyone as


----------

